# VW paint bubbling. where do i stand?



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

My vw jetta 58reg has some rust bubbling on the l/h back wheel arch. where do i stand with this? Will vw fix this under there 10 year paint warranty? thanks


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought the paint work warranty was 3yrs (unless VW have changed their terms since 2008)?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I work next to audi so I can ask them for you what there paint warranty actually is as I think it would be same as vw.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I thought the paint work warranty was 3yrs (unless VW have changed their terms since 2008)?


Per Volkswagen's website their general conditions are for 3 years, however:



> Body protection warranty
> All current Volkswagen vehicles are fully protected during manufacture against through corrosion for 12 years from the date of first registration.
> 
> The only preconditions are:
> ...


Assuming that's covered for 12 years from 2008 then.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

When I and my golf I asked about some rust coming through and was told
it's not covered under warranty, it's only covered if the rust is so bad it causes a hole in the panel. I think i was told the wrong thing but they wouldn't budge.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Loads of guys on the mk5golfgti forum were getting their golfs front wings done FOC through VW corrosion warranty. Of the pictures I saw, it was just bubbles, no holes.

I'd also point out that perhaps your car has been repaired in that area before, hence the rust?


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Get in touch with uk VW customers services, they should cover 100%. They did when I had my mk5 golf done


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

There's a few people of the mk4 forums that was able to claim on the anticorrosion warranty just so long as it's the original paint and never had a respray. Apparently all the metal is treated before paint. Don't know if it's actually true or not.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

First thing VW will do is check for full VW dealer service history and the bodywork checks have been completed on schedule.

Then you might have a chance.


----------

